# Irregular Fetal Heartbeat (Ectopic Heartbeat), Anyone Familiar With This?



## Lizzyxxx

2 Days ago i was experiencing a lack of movements. 
In worry i got my Doppler out and had a listen to the Heartbeat, it was skipping beats here and there. 
I rang the Midwifes and they asked me to come in and be monitored.
Movements and heartbeat were okay but we could still hear this skipping which the Midwife said is called 'Ectopic Heartbeats'. 
She said it isn't serious and can usually go away on its own. Although at this late stage in my pregnancy i am obviously worried.
Has anyone else had a similar thing? Can anyone adivse?

Thank you.


----------



## ProudMum

i personally havent had this but i know for a fact another lady on this forum has because i remember responding to that post also....

her baby is well and fighting fit :))


----------



## mumandco

i had something similar when i was pregnant with ds1 although i found out at my 20 week scan, ds1 had an irregular heartbeat and i had to have weekly scans by the time i was 28 weeks it had gone,because babies hearts are so little they sometimes take a little longer to grow and catch up with the rest of them,ds1 was borm fit and healthy with no medical problems


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Okay thanks. Thing is im nearly 38 weeks, baby should be fully developed by now?


----------



## jumpin

My little girls ectopic heartbeat was picked up at 24 weeks and was monitored every week. #
After seeing a specialist I was told that 2 parts of the heart had developed at differerent rates and 1 just needed to catch up. Her heart completed 2 beats and then added in a small extra beat, the heart then rested and repeated the cycle. They said the heart was formed correctly and that there was nothing to worry about. It would either sort itself out before birth or at the time of birth. 
It gradually improved over the weeks and was fine after birth. She was born last week and had an ECG which showed a regular heartbeat.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thats great thank you.


----------



## oxfairycakexo

I am so glad I found this thread! My DS had ectopic heartbeats from 20 weeks. I had to stay in hospital a lot NOT because it was dangerous, just because they could never get a tidy trace reading because of the missing beats lol - annoying! I was sent to see a private consultant at Bupa and he reasured me that it would be fine by the time my son was born.. and it was! He was born a healthy 7lb 7oz, no problems with his heart at all and he is now 22 months! :) How is Lucas? Ectopic beats disappeared? Congrats x


----------



## Deli

My youngest child had this. It was first discovered at the very end of my pregnancy (after a sweep) and I had to go in for monitoring. Throughout my labour it was very audible - he's fine now. Hope all works out well for you.


----------



## babybrown

Hey everyone,
Just had my 20 week scan and was told my baby seems to be developing as it should but has an irregualr heart beat - an extra beat every 5! A bit shocked. This is my 3rd baby and never had any complications before - you always think things won't happen to you! Got to go back for another scan and see a cardiologist next week, so fingers crossed all ok. Reassuring to read some of your comments!::thumbup:


----------

